# [video] "Advanced" Fingertricks (Cross, F2L, OLL/PLL)



## jskyler91 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello Speedsolving.com'ers,

After receiving many requests about the random fingertricks I do I decided to make a video on all of the universally useful ones. Let me know what you guys think. I didn't do any move cancelations stuff such as WV or VH or COLL/ OLLCP seeing as how those are more algs/ different last layer methods than fingertricks. I should also state that this video is for more advanced cubers and I pretty much expect you to be able to solve with some confidence before you try to use these fingertricks. Hope you guys like it:






P.S. Again, I would like to state that this is just SOME of my fingertricks; I use many more but the rest of them are really situational and not as useful in every single solve. IF you would like to see the rest please let me know.

Here are soem time links so you can navigate easier:
Cross: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=fDk8IOE_SRI#t=62s
F2l: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=fDk8IOE_SRI#t=605s
OLL/PLL: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=fDk8IOE_SRI#t=1251s

Sorry about the focusing/ brightness issues, my camera was being weird.


----------



## rubikmaster (Mar 8, 2012)

Really great tips,thank you.:tu


----------



## Arkwell (Apr 2, 2012)

jskyler91, your vid was cool but.........It needs a little work. Even when I was still in ZZ I loved the detail of Teller & Breandon's vids(Switched me back to CFOP). They make their vids accessible to everyone at every level. I know your an advanced cuber but it would have been better if you slowed down and had illustrations of the algs you're doing. Your instructional kind of reminded me of my jazz teacher, he's so knowlegeable he goes too fast thinking we can all keep up. And dude, find one good cube with complete stickers. Not hating on you, I know you want to help


----------



## jskyler91 (Apr 2, 2012)

Arkwell said:


> jskyler91, your vid was cool but.........It needs a little work. Even when I was still in ZZ I loved the detail of Teller & Breandon's vids(Switched me back to CFOP). They make their vids accessible to everyone at every level. I know your an advanced cuber but it would have been better if you slowed down and had illustrations of the algs you're doing. Your instructional kind of reminded me of my jazz teacher, he's so knowlegeable he goes too fast thinking we can all keep up. And dude, find one good cube with complete stickers. Not hating on you, I know you want to help


 
Comments noted. I think I do this for most videos, however this video was distinctly labeled as "Advanced" which meant that I expected you to know quite a bit about cubing before you watched this video. Most of these fingertricks are also NOT for beginners because if they are used wrong or too often then can actually slow you down. I appreciate what your saying though, I will always keep it in mind for future videos. Thanks


----------



## Joël (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.

Just a quick tip, for the F2L pair insertion at 16:30, I use  R2' F R F' R. (btw, I don't mean to say your way is bad )


----------



## jskyler91 (Apr 19, 2012)

Joël said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Just a quick tip, for the F2L pair insertion at 16:30, I use  R2' F R F' R. (btw, I don't mean to say your way is bad )




Thanks, I use that as well most of the time, but I was just demonstrating the fingertrick here.


----------



## timeless (Apr 19, 2012)

jskyler91 said:


> Thanks, I use that as well most of the time, but I was just demonstrating the fingertrick here.


 
will there be a r-oll tutorial coming out soon?


----------



## KottenCube (Dec 6, 2012)

New fingertricks I love. Already shaved off 2 seconds off my best AO5.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 7, 2012)

jskyler91 said:


> Thanks, I use that as well most of the time, but I was just demonstrating the fingertrick here.



Great video! I like r' U r U' r' U' r. I much prefer it and will probably use that trick from now on. Before this, I had only seen [U'] r' U' R U M' which I wasn't very fond of though its advantage is no regrip at the beginning.

Edit: Oh yeah, and what's with the wacky woozy camera view?


----------



## jskyler91 (Dec 7, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Great video! I like r' U r U' r' U' r. I much prefer it and will probably use that trick from now on. Before this, I had only seen [U'] r' U' R U M' which I wasn't very fond of though its advantage is no regrip at the beginning.
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah, and what's with the wacky woozy camera view?



Thanks, I prefer to regrip as little as possible lol and sorry about the camera, it just sucks lol.


----------



## nqwe (Dec 8, 2012)

Sorry if this has been asked many times, but what cube are you using?


----------



## jskyler91 (Dec 8, 2012)

nqwe said:


> Sorry if this has been asked many times, but what cube are you using?


Dayan 1-5 and maybe a CC, not sure.


----------

